# Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage



## Fischstaebchen (22. Juni 2004)

Alles was mich mal so brennend interessieren würde, welcher Angler /Anglerin bereitet seinen/Ihren Fisch selbst zu oder macht das die Ehefrau oder verschenkt ihr den Fisch an Bekannte,weil ihr eigentlich nur angeln wolltet und gar nicht so gerne Fisch esst.(oder zumindest nur eine Sorte)
Ich hoffe diese Umfrage gab es hier noch nicht. Kann leider nicht das ganze Board aus Zeitgründen lesen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hi Fischstaebchen!
Für mich ist das Zubereiten meines Fanges der krönende Abschluss eines Angeltages!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Also ich bereite den Fisch auch selbst zu.
Es macht Spass den gefangenen Fisch auch selbst zu braten,kochen,grillen,backen u.s.w.
Einige Boardis haben schon meine Kochkünste probieren können.Sie leben noch und es hat ihnen wohl auch geschmeckt.Haben sie jedenfalls gesagt. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich koche meinen Fisch auch selber, schmeckt manchmal gut manchmal weniger :q


----------



## Fischstaebchen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich koche meinen Fisch auch selber, schmeckt manchmal gut manchmal weniger :q


liegt das dann am Fisch oder an fehlenden GEwürzen/Rezept?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

das wenn ich wüßte :q :q 

ne im Ernst, meistens schmeckt das was ich koche schon gut.. aber manchmal ist es einfach ungebießbar ... vermutlich weil ich immer so komische Zutaten verwende :q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Moin,
das lass ich mir nicht nehmen.Den Fisch bereite ich natürlich selber zu.


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich bereite die Fische auch selber zu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine Frau fasst die erst an wenn sie fertig zubereitet auf dem Teller liegen :m 
Meistens schmeckt es auch  
Nur Karpfen, die verschenke ich. Das ist absolut nicht unser Ding  #d  #d


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

ich koche meinen Fang imer selber. Noch beim Angeln überleg meist schon was ich damit anfang und in welcher Form ich den Abends verputze :m


----------



## Rotauge (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Der Fischspezi, der bin ich. Was meine Frau schon mal macht, sind diese Seelachsfilets in verschiedenen Variationen.

Es grüßt das 5-Sterne-Rotauge


----------



## Case (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Angeln ist Männersache, und den Fisch zubereiten auch.!
Die Frau ist für Salat und Kartoffeln zuständig.!

Case


----------



## Gesangsverein (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

ich koch das Zeug auch immer selber...häufig auch mit Kumpels zusammen(wenn se beim Angeln dabei waren)...

...ab und an wird auch die Family mal bekocht...und die is auch noch am Leben


----------



## Harry Hecht (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Meistens selber kochen...oder räuchern (hab ich aber erst einmal gemacht). 
 Absolutes Highlight ist natürlich das Ausnehmen mit Untersuchung des Mageninhaltes zwecks Nahrungsanalyse...


----------



## Mühle (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Klar koch ich den Fisch. Oder brate, dünste oder räuchere ihn. Gehört für mich auch zum Angeln dazu. Am liebsten direkt nach dem Fang auf offener Flamme.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Logo koch ich den Fisch selber, da lass ich doch nicht meine Frau oder andere Amateure ran))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bolli (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Fangen, putzen, filetieren, braten, kochen, räuchern ... kann/darf/muß (trifft alles gleichzeitig zu    ) ausschließlich ich. Ich bin froh, wenn meine Frau und Tochter dann auch davon essen, was nicht an meinen o. g. Fertigkeiten sondern deren skepischer Einstellung gegenüber schwimmenden Lebewesen liegt  #d  
Wenn ich Forellen räuchere bekommen die Nachbarn i.d.R. auch etwas ab.


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Jo... Ich brutzel den auch meistens selber - wenn Muddern nicht aus Versehen in der Küche steht!  Vom Fangen bis zum Genuß - eine Hand!


----------



## Naglfar (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

ist komplett mein ding! ausser bei einem kumpel, der darf meine beute auch zubereiten. dem sein hobby liegt eher im kochen - aber angeln tut er auch.


----------



## sbiro (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich bin auch nach dem Angeln oft in der Küche zu sehen, wenn ich etwas dolles fange dann bereite ich den Fisch auch selber zu. 

Ist für mich auch kein Problem, da ich mal Koch werden wollte und schon ein Praktikum in einer sehr guten Küche absolvieren durfte. Heute kann man mich als Hobbykoch bezeichnen, und bisher sind alle begeistert gewesen.


----------



## skipandi (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Moin,also ich darf ihn angeln und dann küchenfertig machen.Alles andere macht dann meine Frau.Es sei denn wir grillen den Fang,dann mache ich das natürlich. :q  :q


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

ich koche sowieso immer selber, nicht nur die Fische.


----------



## SEKT444 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Also ich bin beim Zubereiten des Fanges zumindest beteiligt, soll heissen es ist meistens eine Gemeinschaftsarbeit.

Nur Ausnehmen darf ich IMMER alleine.


----------



## buddha (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Kochen tu ich natürlich selber!!!
Dann weis ich auch das es schmeckt *grins!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## jole (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Für mich ist das Zubereiten meines Fanges der krönende Abschluss eines Angeltages!


:s 

grus vom windigen bodensee
jole


----------



## René F (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich bereite ihn fast immer selber zu. Karpfen allerdings nicht, ist nicht ganz mein Ding.
Ab demnächst räuchere ich auch selber, das hat bislang ein Kumpel für mich getan.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Moin
selbst ist der Mann ( Angler). Fisch ausnehmen, zubereiten, braten oder kochen mache ich selbst. Küche danach wieder saubermachen klappt nicht immer  .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## svenskepilk (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich koche für mein Leben gern. Bis jetzt hab ich noch für jeden Fisch ne leckere Verwertung gefunden. Sogar für Brassen. Meine Lieblingsfische sind allerdings Zander, Barsch, Dorsch, und Platte. Frischer Tunfisch ist roh auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Pilkman (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich bereite meinen selbstgefangenen Fisch auch immer selbst zu. Hat wohl damit zu tun, dass ich generell sowieso meist koche bzw. das Essen zubereite.


----------



## The_Duke (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Die Küche ist mein Revier #6...außer Kuchen backen...irgendwie versage ich dabei immer völlig :q :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Den Fisch zubereiten is ganz alleine mein Ding.Mei Frau mag für Ihr Leben gern Fisch,aber nur fertig auf´m Teller


----------



## chippog (6. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

ist ja bis jetzt eine überwältigend eindeutige abstimmung und so ganz nach meinem geschmack! ist eben doch der leckerste fisch, den ich per erlebnistag vom angeln bis zum kochen selber tischfertig mache.

@ franz 16! weiter so! so habe ich auch angefangen und einige jahre rumge"wurschtelt". bald bist du mein nachfolger hier in der ab-küche... 

chipp


----------



## Lotte (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

moin-moin,

 den fisch selber zuzubereiten ist doch das größte für einen angler. da hat man mit unter stunden damit verbracht was brauchbares an den haken zu bekommen und dann soll ihn jemand anderes versauen??? nein, nein, wenn dann will ich mich selber ärgern nicht das richtige rezept gefunden zu haben. 

 grüße bodo


----------



## jjenzen (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hm, seh ich genau wie die meisten hier! Erstens koche ich sowieso ausschließlich, weil´s bei mir mit Freude verbunden ist - da liegts nahe, auch den Fisch zuzubereiten und zweitens würde ich meine Freundin nieeee dazu bringen, einem Fisch die Schuppen vom Leib zu kratzen, die Bauchhöhle zu öffnen und das Gedärm des Fisches zu entnehmen (grins). Gehört aber auch dazu, find ich!


----------



## JulchenSG (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Huhu ...
Hier noch eine Frau die Fisch selbst fängt und ihn dann auch selbst zu Hause zubereiten und essen darf.


----------



## JulchenSG (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*



			
				jjenzen schrieb:
			
		

> und zweitens würde ich meine Freundin nieeee dazu bringen, einem Fisch die Schuppen vom Leib zu kratzen, die Bauchhöhle zu öffnen und das Gedärm des Fisches zu entnehmen (grins). Gehört aber auch dazu, find ich!



Ach ja, ausnehmen und küchenfertig machen, das mache ich natürlich auch. Also quasi alles vom Biss bis hin zum Ende in der Pfanne  :q


----------



## Funkateer (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich koche auch selbst....selbst gefangener Fisch...da hat man doch ein ganz anderes Feeling gegenüber dem gekauften Zeugs.


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hi! kochen zwar weniger, dafür mehr braten (Filets) oder auch mal dünsten im Alubeutel ....
 letztendlich aber immer ich !   :q    #g


----------



## Amazone01 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Fange den Fisch, Dok kocht ihn!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Moin,

ich fange den Fisch ( manchmal  ) und dann brate / grille / frittiere / räucher ich ihn - nur _*gekocht*_ habe ich ihn noch nicht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## norge_klaus (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

In Norge absolute Teamarbeit ! Ich: Filets runterschneiden und Haut abziehen. Stadtmaus: Filets nachbehandeln bis sie grätenfrei sind und eintüten. Ich: Räuchern ! stadtmaus: Fisch in der Küche zubereiten.

Ist doch ne prima arbeitsteilung oder ?  :m  :m  :m


----------



## merphy (26. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Kochen tu ich den Fisch fast nie ...ich brate oder grill ihn lieber aber das mach ich dann selber!


----------



## Sockeye (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hmm, Angeln ist für mich die lästige Vorarbeit, bevor ich ihn endlich zubereiten und vor Allem dann verspeisen kann... :q


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hallo,

Wozu hab ich den geheiratet??,
Mein Sohn und ich fangen die Fische.Meine Frau macht den Rest.Gelegentlich schick ich Sohnemann zum Helfen . Kann das garnicht mit ansehen wenn sie sich allein so "quält".


----------



## Schnappa (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Wenn ich forelle schmore dann lade ich meist ein paar freunde ein das wird immer ein festschmaus.|supergri    die leben aber auch noch |supergri |supergri


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Wir teilen:
fangen ich, waschen, filetieren ich, braten ich,
kochen meine Tochter, räuchern mein großer Sohn in der Tonne, mein Mann im Tischräucherer, essen alle 5, abwaschen danach der kleine Sohn. 
Die Gräten einbuddeln der Hund, die Reste frißt nachbars Katze.


----------



## Gast 1 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Mir ist mein Fisch "heilig".

Fangen,filitieren, die drei "S" (säubern, säuern, salzen) und vorbereiten mache ich.
Zubereiten hängt vom Verständnis ab. 
Meißt mache ich das dann auch. Dann schmeckts.

Ich kenne aber auch sehr gute Fischköchinnen/bräterinnen, etc.


----------



## Isfandiar (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Also ich bereite die Fischis (wenn ich mal durch zufall was fangen sollte, oder selbst fische einkaufen gehe:c )  auch selbst zu. Habe vor einiger Zeit einige Fischkochbücher von Freunden geschenkt gekriegt, die mir aber nachher sowieso net glauben wollten, dass ich die Fische dann selbst zubereitet habe. Naja, also man traut es mir zwar nicht zu, aber ich machs trotzdem gerne, und meistens schmeckts auch.


----------



## Skorpion (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*



> oder macht das die Ehefrau



Ehefrau gibts bei mir nicht und die letzte Freundin hatte Angst vor Fischen, als ich das Erfahren hab, hiess sie dann auch gleich EX-Freundin  :q 

Also alles selbst zubereiten


----------



## bastelberg (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln ist Männersache, und den Fisch zubereiten auch.!
> Die Frau ist für Salat und Kartoffeln zuständig.!
> 
> Case


Yepp !!
Das gleiche bei mir. Allerdings essen wolln'se alle. Komisch oder nicht?? :q


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

@ falk paustian! nur zwei s! säubern und salzen! säuern nur bei nicht mehr ganz so frischem fisch, damit er nicht so ekelig schmeckt und riecht!! frischer fisch und säuern? eigentlich fast nur im mund mit einem schlücken trockenem wein!!! dieses finde ich mit nachdruck und in fielen hier im ab nachlesbaren eigenen beiträgen! chippog, küchenmod


----------



## Onkel Petrus (13. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

mal so mal so...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Meine Mutter bereitet den zu. Mach ich doch nicht. Die kann dass viel besser und kennt sich da besser mit dem Kochen usw aus


----------



## cheddar-bob (20. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hi,

ich halte es wie die meisten hier.

Als stolzer Fänger wird die Beute nach Hause gebracht, küchenfertig gemacht und natürlich auch eigenhändig zubereitet. 
Allerdings sehe ich das nicht so eng.
Sollte jemand höflichst und untertänigst um die grosse Ehre bitten, meinen Fang  zubereiten zu dürfen, bin ich meistens nicht so! :q 
Aber nur wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass diejenige, oder auch derjenige, das auch nicht total verbockt. #6 

MfG Cheddar


----------



## radioaktive (21. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Bei mir bereite ich auch meine Fänge selber zu bin sowieso überzeugter Kochtopfangler und da gehört das einfach dazu zumal ich auch einen Teil meiner Fänge selber Räucher. Das schmeckt und man weiss wo es her kommt


----------



## chippog (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

radioaktive und weitere "kochtopfangler"! so finde ich's richtig, vom gewässer bis zum mund, alles in einer hand. da ist angeln ein ganzheitliches erlebnis!!!

karpfenchamp! schau deiner mutter über die schulter, frag sie und probier so nach und nach selber aus! du wirst sehen, dass der angelspass in der küche weitergehen kann, auch wenn es anstrengend werden kann, der genuss wird mehr und mehr ein höherer!!! mut zum kochtopf!!! chippog


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich verschenke viel Fisch,das liegt aber eindeutig an der Masse die ich fange, denn ich koche auch gerne selber und lasse mich auch gerne bekochen


----------



## sundeule (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

beeindruckend modern!
Die Ü90 Prozent hätten zu Oppas Zeiten wohl nicht hingehauen.


----------



## Angelbaby (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich überlass das meinem Freund sonst würde aus den Fischen ganz schnell Holzkohle...bin ne Niete in der Küche!!!:q


----------



## Seehaeschen (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Seehase aber manchmal, so wie heute, ich  |supergri 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Peter Dorsch (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hallöchen! #h  #h 

Da gibt es seit 28 Jahren eine klare Arbeitsteilung zwischen meiner Frau und

mir: Alles was mit Flossen durchs Leben gekommen ist(Ausname Taucher)
ist vom Fangen bis zum zubereiten meins.Meine Frau ist für Geflügel
und Fleisch(Ausname Grillen im Sommer)zuständig.
Bisher hatt es noch allen geschmeckt.

Peter Dorsch |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## eiswerner (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Hallo Freunde im Urlaub Koche ich unseren Fisch natürlich selbstund ist immer sehr lecker, ich hab auch einen sehr guten Lehrmeister meine Frau #6


----------



## sebastian (16. April 2005)

*AW: Wer kocht den Fisch? Umfrage*

Ich kann nicht abstimmen
Manchmal verschenk ich Hechte
Manchmal kochts mir meine Mutter


----------

